

ZenPayroll Launches Cloud-Based Payroll Service With $6.1M In Seed Funding - jordanlee
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/11/zenpayroll-launches-cloud-based-payroll-service-with-6-1m-in-seed-funding-from-the-ceos-at-yammer-box-yelp-and-dropbox/

======
rabidonrails
I setup payroll awhile ago and it took me a long time to find a provider. I
remember looking at Intuit, ADP (for a second), and SurePayroll; I think I'm
also on the ZenPayroll invite list.

After going through some of the threads on HN I decided to use BOA -- which is
essentially Intuit -- and although it was a pain to setup, it does seem to be
working. (Total cost: $30/month)

However, the Wave Accounting team reached out to me recently to let me know
that they'll begin a full service payroll SAAS in January with pricing at
$5/person. You can bet I'll be trying it out.

Sadly we're too small for ZenPayroll's pricing to make sense at this time.

~~~
hippich
I am not a business with employees owner yet, but for me their pricing does
not look bad assuming it saves quite a lot of time. Spending ~$5 per employee
a month will be something like 0.1% or even less of their salary. Even if you
have 2 employees, it is still $35/month which might be something like may be
0.3% of their salary?

Am I missing something?

------
bound008
I have been watching this startup closely since this industry does need to be
disrupted. But maybe their pricing should be a little more disruptive. This
would cost us exactly the same as ADP (our current and terrible provider).

~~~
bound008
Oh and congrats on the round. $6MM and not having a board is a dangerous
combination... In a good way.

~~~
edawerd
Thanks! If you don't mind sharing, what are you paying for payroll through
ADP? ZenPayroll is just $25/month + $5/employee/month, and only
$1/employee/month for each employee after your first 10. Everything is
included in this price.

From talking with our current customers who've used ADB, we understand that
ADP can get pretty expensive, especially when you add all the miscellaneous
costs they tack on.

~~~
edawerd
BTW, I just realized that TechCrunch incorrectly listed our prices initially.
They've since updated the post to reflect the actual cost. Our goal is to be
competitive on price and significantly less expensive than ADP and Paychex.
You can view our full pricing at zenpayroll.com/#pricing

------
james33
Excited to see something like this. I've been going through the pain of
setting up payroll for the first time and couldn't believe there wasn't a
company providing quality services for such a necessary service sector.

